# Satellite 72.7



## NYBuddy (Mar 29, 2006)

If I wanted to pull just 72.7 could I do that with a Dish 300 (single LNB)? I do have a VIP 612 right now. Thanks in advance...


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Yes.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

There is no EPG on 72.7W - you'll need 61.5W also.


----------



## NYBuddy (Mar 29, 2006)

P Smith said:


> There is no EPG on 72.7W - you'll need 61.5W also.


I will go with a Dish 500 then to get 61.5 and 72.7. Can I get reception through a window in a house? (Temporary Tripod solution)


----------



## Dish97 (Dec 19, 2009)

9 day guide on 72.7 ch 36862 same ch as 119


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

9 day EEPG (ch 36862) is present on 72.7 and 119. What Transponder do you find the 44 hour EPG (ch 36861) on 72.7? Non-DVRs want channel 36861 don't they?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Dish97 said:


> 9 day guide on 72.7 ch 36862 same ch as 119


Half knowledge is still knowledge .


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

P Smith said:


> Half knowledge is still knowledge .


A little knowledge is a dangerous thing.


----------

